# progesterone after IUI



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Was just wondering (have to do something in a 2ww!!) Some women are given progesterone pesseries after IUI, why pesseries as opposed to tablets?? A few years ago I had to take progesterone (duphaston 10) on days 16- 20 something of my cycle to allieviate very heavy and painful periods.
So if progesterone exists in this form why do they give pesseries?
Is my progesterone likely to be low because I had to take these even though it was about 4 years ago. My doc hasn't done any bloodwork re progesterone levels.
Thanks!!


----------

